
All hail Apple's remarkable machine (and we're not talking about iPad 2) - yumraj
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/tech-news/all-hail-apples-remarkable-machine-and-were-not-talking-about-ipad-2/article1933337/
======
brudgers
> _"And he wastes little time on obscure technical specifications, unless
> magical is some sort of objective industry benchmark."_

IANAL, but I suspect that the constant use of "magical" in Mr. Jobs speeches
is actually a legal strategy on Apple's part because it allows them to claim
that "alleged deceptive statements were such that no reasonable person" could
misunderstand "Apple’s statements as claims of fact."
[<http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2008/12/apple-says-cust/>]

The fact that tech journalists miss this probably has something to do with
their proclivity for giving Mr. Jobs standing ovations.

